# Logitech MX620

## Stormkings

Hallo zusammen,

ich habs schonmal mit einem posting im englischen forum probiert, aber bisher leider noch keine antwort erhalten. Hat jemand zufällig diese maus mit dem event protokoll laufen und kann sogar die kipp-taste vom mausrad nutzen? Die generiert bei mir leider gar kein event.

Grüße, dk

----------

## xraver

Ich habe die G5-Laser - die Seitentasten/4-Wege Mausrad liefern bei mir einen Event, aber eine sinnvolle Zuordnung hab ich noch nicht hinbekommen.

Mit würde schon reichen wenn die Seitentasten ordentlich funktionieren. Aber mit xmodmap rumzuspielen ist gar net einfach.

Starte mal xev in der Konsole und betrachte die Ausgabe wenn du die Buttons drückst.

Meine xorg.conf schaut so aus;

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        #Option     "Protocol" "auto"

        #Option     "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 7 6"

        Option  "CorePointer"

        #Option "Emulate3Buttons"       "false"

        Option  "Name"  "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

EndSection
```

Ich denke mal das deine Eintrage sogut wie identisch sein müssten.

----------

## revilootneg

Ah, noch zwei Logitech-Geschädigte,

ich habe seit zwei Wochen den Cordless Desktop LX710 (Maus ist eine LX7). Bei mir schaut es folgendermaßen aus:

Keyboard soweit okay, abgesehen davon das mit evdev aufgrund der Formel X_Keycode = (kernel_keycode + 8 ) % 256 sechs Keys doppelt sind und ein Firmware-Update nötig war, weil zwei Keys selbst unter Windows nicht liefen.

Zur LX7: Das ist eine Maus mit Tilt-Wheel und zwei zusätzlichen Tasten auf dem "Buckel". Die normale Wheel-Funktionalität ist einwandfrei (Button 4 und 5), die beiden Tasten auf dem Buckel sind Button 9 und 8. Für das Tilten gibt xev mir leider Keyevents (Scrolllock + [KeyLeft || KeyRight]) sodass die nur mit Umstand zu konfigurieren sind.

Wie xraver schon gesagt hat, solltest du mal den Output von xev posten. Außerdem noch interessant dürften sein: 

showkey (nicht unter X11 starten) sowie der relevante Output von 

cat /proc/bus/input/devices (achte darauf, dass der evtl. zwei Devices für die Maus hat!)

Und ein grep mx620 /var/log/Xorg.<X>.log ist noch wichig, wobei <X> für die aktuellste logdatei steht.

Dann bitte noch die paar Zeilen von dmesg die die Initialisierung der Maus beschreiben.

Im späteren Verlauf dürfte der Report Descriptor noch interessant sein. Ich habe mich in dem Zusammenhang oberflächlich mit dem HID Usage Table (Referenzen auf usb.org) auseinandergesetzt. Mir fehlen nun allerdings die Vergleiche mit anderen Reportdeskriptoren. Den Reportdeskriptor erhält man, indem man im Kernel HID-Debugging aktiviert bzw. das Modul hid mit dem Parameter debug=1 lädt.

In diesem Zusammenhang sei schon mal erwähnt, dass debug=1 

1. eine ganze Menge Output macht (10 Zeilen für jedes Event)

2. anhand dieses Outputs die Eingaben gelesen werden können (wenn man sich Mühe macht  :Wink: ; mich interessiert nur die Initialisierung)

Zu deinem englischen Posting: 

```
Option      "Protocol"        "event" 
```

 bezieht sich auf Driver "mouse" und ist daher nicht nötig. I.Ü. gibt es m.E. das Protokoll event nicht (man mousedrv).

Soweit erst mal

revilootneg

----------

## Stormkings

Erstmal danke für die antworten. Ich werde mich morgen nochmal genau darum kümmern.

Vielleicht noch so viel: Dass die die maus kein event beim kippen des rades generiert hab ich mit xev rausgefunden, die zoom taste hat allerdings eins.

Zur zeit muss ich X zweimal starten, bei ersten mal stürzt es immer ab, da er immer erst was zu event findet, die maus aber immer als ps2 maus erkennt egal was  ich in der xorg.conf geschrieben habe. Die section wir gar nicht beachtet. Aber ich werde eure tipps morgen nochmal testen.

dk

----------

## Stormkings

Ich hab nochmal ein bisschen rumgespielt und festgestellt, dass X wenn es vom init-script gestartet wird einmal abstürzt, sobald ich eine section in xorg.conf mit evdev drin habe. Egal ob sie benutzt werden soll oder nicht im ServerLayout! Beim zweiten start geht es dann. Sehr merkwürdig das ganze. 

Das heißt leider auch, dass ich das protokoll überhaupt nicht nutzen kann. 

Gruß, dk

----------

## revilootneg

Also wir haben heute morgen ein MX Revolution zum  laufen bekommen, da sollte das hier auch noch mit drin sein, aber ohne output geht nun mal gar nichts.

Also such erstmal in der richtigen /var/log/Xorg.X.log nach dem Grund für den Fehler oder nutze startx von der Konsole und ließ den output. Es scheint mir, als hättest du einen Syntaxfehler.

Wenn das läuft schau dir den Output zu den input-devices im log an. Vllt. ist es ja wie bei LinuxTom und dir fehlt nur 

```
Option "Phys" "<info aus cat /proc/bus/input/devices>"
```

----------

## xraver

Wie revilootneg schon sagte, wir brauchen las log vom X.

Das kannst du auch auf die schnelle mit dem Paket app-text/nopaste versenden.

Ich möchte noch bemerken das man für den ev Treiber auch das Paket x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev benötigt.

----------

